# late payments



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

has anyone else noticed the late payments lately from about every company,seems like noone wants to pay these days,we should have a new policy as contractors,pay up front before job is completed:thumbup:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

david said:


> has anyone else noticed the late payments lately from about every company,seems like noone wants to pay these days,we should have a new policy as contractors,pay up front before job is completed:thumbup:



Nice thought. But if you cant get them to on time, How would you get them to pay upfront? :whistling2:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

We should be allowed to charge interest on late accounts...


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> We should be allowed to charge interest on late accounts...



I agree :thumbup:


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> We should be allowed to charge interest on late accounts...


 Put it on your Invoices just like normal cotruction contractors...it'll shake'em a bit. We're all "independant contractors... Memo your clients... "starting Oct 1st all late payments will be charged xx% on late payments." Whatta ya got to lose


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> "starting Oct 1st all late payments will be charged xx% on late payments." Whatta ya got to lose


Nothing. They have no problem sending you weekly changes to procedure, dress code, pricing, training, etc. I did it with our nationals and believe it or not, Five Brothers did pay on one they lost in the system once.


----------



## Flyingjon69 (Mar 29, 2013)

*no pay*

Core logic has not paid for grass cuts since august, dont understand it they order the work but dont want to pay


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Flyingjon69 said:


> Core logic has not paid for grass cuts since august, dont understand it they order the work but dont want to pay



Not true.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Flyingjon69 said:


> Core logic has not paid for grass cuts since august, dont understand it they order the work but dont want to pay


Are you direct?


----------



## Flyingjon69 (Mar 29, 2013)

*no pay*

no not direct, guess I being jerked around


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes you are being jerked around, its always a middleman that dosent pay, the big companies generally pay, corelogic is one of the better ones. Good luck getting payment!


----------



## grayghost (Aug 25, 2013)

Not _always _the middleman


----------

